# Trying to locate a part



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey hope everyone is having a good holiday. I am looking for a rear package tray for my 69 GTO mine is pretty wasted and would like to replace it instead of try to piece and patch it. Also does anyone know if the other A bodies have the same type package tray? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I took mine over to a auto interior shop and he replicated it. It came out pretty good. Not exact, but I do not show my car.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

either that or buy a reproduction they are around 25 dollars, in 66' they had mesh and vinyl over press board backer, do not know about the 69', trying to remember what was in my 69' bird, think it was just pressedboard painted.


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think I did not explain myself to good but I am not looking for the interior package tray but the steel piece that consist of the seat back where the rear seat attach hooks are and goes all the way to the trunk opening. I will send pics of what i am talking about.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Wrecking Yard here I come!!!!!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Your gonna have to source it from another vehicle and chances are you will still have to do some fab work yourself. I am in the process of doing this to my 70 GTO. And I have sourced the part from another car, but still doing some fab. Its a real motherf*c$er!


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

What are the year ranges where they are the same and will chevelle or other a body cars work if I can find a decent one?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

My '66 GTO had the same issue. I found a donor car (LeMans) and paid to have it cut out and shipped to me freight across many states. Then paid more for my local guy cut out the diseased one, measure out the new one, and weld it all together. It is a bear but doable.

Donor



Cut out






Installed


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find used gto parts?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Chipper7 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find used gto parts?



All '68-72 A-bodies across the GM line are the same. I got a frame out of Aline OK and they had many older bodies with good parts yet. Shipping will be a hard one to swallow. I drove down and brought my frame back but with gas at more than $3 gallon, the shipping might be less for that part than travel expense. Talk to Rocky at Bud's Salvage. He is very knowledgable on these older cars and ships parts all over the country. He'll have a good idea what shipping would cost.

Bud's 1-800-375-2204


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> All '68-72 A-bodies across the GM line are the same. I got a frame out of Aline OK and they had many older bodies with good parts yet. Shipping will be a hard one to swallow. I drove down and brought my frame back but with gas at more than $3 gallon, the shipping might be less for that part than travel expense. Talk to Rocky at Bud's Salvage. He is very knowledgable on these older cars and ships parts all over the country. He'll have a good idea what shipping would cost.
> 
> Bud's 1-800-375-2204


I called this number and its not Buds! Its a place that sales commercial fireworks. She knew I was looking for Buds when I asked about parts. She said it happens all the time.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

OrbitOrange said:


> I called this number and its not Buds! Its a place that sales commercial fireworks. She knew I was looking for Buds when I asked about parts. She said it happens all the time.


You're right there are 2 numbers on the pen and I crossed from one to the other.
So, did she give the number ??...:lol:

Try this one... 1-800-375-2837


----------



## 64GroceryGetter (Jul 9, 2010)

I've used Sundell Auto Specialities out of Shelby, NC for numerous suspension and rear end parts. Phone number: 704-434-6759. Good luck with your goat!


----------

